# Black Friday - Cyber Monday Re-Handle Blowout Sale!



## Dave Martell (Nov 26, 2015)

*



Japanese Knife Rehandling Coupon (western style)

*
We *currently charge $175 per knife* for our western rehandle service but for a limited time we're offering for sale coupons that allow for you to get a western rehandle for *$125*. This coupon represents a great value in cost savings.

You will be buying rehandling coupons (credit) for future rehandling service with our company. 

Coupon (receipt) must accompany knives when sent in for rehandling.

Coupons may not be used for shipping costs/insurance.

Coupons can not be converted towards or used for the purchase of products.


Coupons are for rehandling service labor only. Handle materials such as wood (etc) are not included in the cost of rehandling a knife for the fee of $125. Handle materials are an additional cost not included and/or accounted for here within this offer. 

Coupons can only be used for the exact purpose of the description shown on coupon. 

Coupons are not eligible for cash trade, store credit, or for the purchase of store products.


*Note #1* - Woods being used for rehandling purposes must come from a reputable source that must be pre-approved. We can supply wood selections if needed for an additional cost. Please see our Q & A for Wood Information


*Note #2* - This offer is for Japanese western style knives only. Non-Japanese knives, and wa handled Japanese knives, may be accepted for rehandle/conversion to western however prior approval is required. This offer is NOT for wa handles - western only.

*Note #3* - Any extra blade/bolster/ferrule/handle/tang work required is considered as an extra cost and is not included in this offer.

*Note #4* - We can not guarantee a specific time frame for delivery of rehandle work. When your knife is sent in to claim your coupon your knife will be placed in line and worked on in the order to which we best see fit. Most often this means that we work on orders by date received (that's the date the knife is received in our shop), however, we may need to sometimes go out of order to suit the work flow process. We ask that in purchasing rehandling coupons you understand that you are receiving custom work that can take some time to complete and that you please give us plenty of time to do so. If you're in a rush to get a rehandle done immediately please do not purchase a coupon as we will not be able to meet your expectations.


*Please see my *rehandle gallery*. I'd suggest starting at the last page and working backwards to see what I'm capable of doing today.









*Buy 4* (reduced price coupons @ $125 each) and receive a *5th coupon* for *FREE*! :fanning:

**That's *a savings of $375* - the equivalent of (over) 2 full priced rehandles, meaning you'd be be getting 2 rehandles FREE!




If you're interested in purchasing rehandle coupons please contact me via PM (or email), including your Paypal email address, and I'll shoot you an invoice directly.


Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 26, 2015)

Sale runs through Cyber Monday 11/30/2015


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 26, 2015)

No Wa-Handles? :spankarse:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 26, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> No Wa-Handles? :spankarse:




Nope - I only offer wa handles on my own knives, sorry. I do, however, install Stefan Keller & Mikey Riggen made handles on other knives.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 26, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Nope - I only offer wa handles on my own knives, sorry. I do, however, install Stefan Keller & Mikey Riggen made handles on other knives.



Bummer, I really like the handle on the slicer I bought from you. Awesome wood, terrific workmanship and very comfortable. Only the slicers to use in a bit and I'll have used every single cool knife I own today....my wife thinks I've lost it but hey, how often do you get to do a days work where you can use so many cool tools.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 26, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> No Wa-Handles? :spankarse:



4 words: Martell Hidden Tang Western. They'll make you forget about Wa. :wink:


----------



## Matus (Nov 27, 2015)

Just to note that 3rd knife from the top is my wife's Yoshikane 150 SLD petty converted to WA (rosewood burl). It is jaw dropping awesome


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 27, 2015)

I wonder if a Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm wa-Gyuto could be converted to western


----------



## jimbob (Nov 27, 2015)

Blasphemy!


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 27, 2015)

ecchef said:


> 4 words: Martell Hidden Tang Western. They'll make you forget about Wa. :wink:



Hey, I saw that! 

Stefan


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 27, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I wonder if a Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm wa-Gyuto could be converted to western


 Philistine. It's time to stage an intervention and rescue that knife from the hands of the unbeliever. Lucky for you I'm acclimated to Southern California and probably couldn't survive the 5000 degrees below zero up where you are.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 27, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Philistine. It's time to stage an intervention and rescue that knife from the hands of the unbeliever. Lucky for you I'm acclimated to Southern California and probably couldn't survive the 5000 degrees below zero up where you are.



It's only -6°C (about 21°F I believe) right now, the rivers here have ice on them too. If you brave the cold you'll never find me hiding in my igloo


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 27, 2015)

tjangula said:


> It's only -6°C (about 21°F I believe) right now, the rivers here have ice on them too. If you brave the cold you'll never find me hiding in my igloo



I'll just hire some Eskimo Ninja Assassins to do the dirty work. If it ever got cold enough here to make a river freeze I think there would be widespread deaths from hypothermia! Seriously, I start wanking when it gets below 60F. I used to live in Misawa for a couple of years and had no problem wading through ice covered lakes to duck hunt but I couldn't take it now.


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 27, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I wonder if a Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm wa-Gyuto could be converted to western



This is why we can't have nice things...


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 28, 2015)

Godslayer said:


> This is why we can't have nice things...



My hero.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 28, 2015)

Godslayer said:


> This is why we can't have nice things...



I think my pristine Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm wa-Gyuto is pretty nice :happymug:


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 28, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I think my pristine Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm wa-Gyuto is pretty nice :happymug:


I knew it....A Shigefusa Kitaeji Gyuto is a terrible thing to waste....Dude, it NEEDS to cut things.


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2015)

@Dave M, Who I think has a sales thread in here somewhere.

Do I have this right? 

I buy a coupon for 125.
I buy a beautiful chunk of wood from Mark, Myron or Artisan
I send a knife I want to get to look cool, and the chunk of wood and the coupon to you.
A month, few months, a little while later I get back sex with an edge?

Like this?






Any premium for hidden tang and/or Carter's half tang knives?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 28, 2015)

daveb said:


> @Dave M, Who I think has a sales thread in here somewhere.
> 
> Do I have this right?
> 
> ...





Hi Dave,
You have it correct for the most part. 

I'm unsure of Artisan supplied woods at this time since I haven't yet used them or even know where/how they're stabilized. This isn't a knock against them, just the reality of the situation. Wood sourcing is one of the most important things in this game and this can't be ignored.

Sharpening isn't included.

Half tang knives can not be rehandled easily and may not be qualified within this offer. At best you get what is a super small tang inside the wood as support, it's less than ideal. I'd prefer to say that cheaply constructed knives likely deserve cheap handles and leave it at that but I understand the want/need to upgrade.

I rarely charge a premium/upgrade for making hidden tangs from full tangs. The exception is when a bolster removal is required/desired, then a blade refinishing is also required and a big job is born.

Thanks for the questions here, they're good queries that likely others were also wondering.

Dave


PS - I don't mind the friendly banter, even Tanner's blasphemy.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 28, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> PS - I don't mind the friendly banter, even Tanner's blasphemy.



I was hoping for "challenge accepted" , but Smurfmacaw's reaction is just as satisfying.


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2015)

No chastising intended. Even Tanner's brother Big Foot would know not to F with a Shig.

Back in the day you turned my half tang Carter with a Fugly stock handle into quite the swan. I remember the half tang being a hurdle that you nicely overcame. Since then I've picked up a Funysomething with a better handle but still short of pretty. I'm going to count my nickels and see if I can make this work.

Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 29, 2015)

Tomorrow is that last day of this sale. Hint hint


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2015)

BTW, I have this figured out to be the last handle coupon sale I'll be doing since I've got more than enough to keep me busy these days. 

Thanks to everyone who have purchased these coupons though, your support is very much appreciated!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2015)

Here's a question I received yesterday in a PM. 



> Dave,
> 
> I'm thinking of sending you a knife to re-handle next month, can I buy a coupon then? Is wood included?






Answer:



Dave Martell said:


> Hi,
> Yes you can send in your knife for rehandling whenever you like, however, I likely won't be able to get to it for many months. The reason for this is that I have shelves full of knives awaiting rehandling, knives that have been here for months. The pre-paid (rehandle coupon) customers get priority and most of these knives fall under that category.
> 
> Sorry but you can't purchase a rehandle coupon when you send your knife in. To receive the discount the coupon would have had to been purchased in advance. The rehandle fee will be $175 for labor, wood is not included.
> ...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm curious, where it indicates minimum block size based on the type of knife, how much "extra" should be budgeted for? I ask because one of my gyutos is pretty much 1.5" from the top of the tang to the bottom where the bulge for positive grip (not sure of the name for this part) is, so I'd imagine it'd be prudent to have something larger.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2015)

1.5" is normally enough for the height.


----------

